# DD infinite loop



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

Anyone know how to get out of this?

It seems to happen when I let a ping time out with the app in the background.

I reopen the app and the ping screen is there, with an error message. I can neither accept or decline because it already timed out. If I try going back to the main screen or even force stopping the app, it will still bounce back to the timed out ping screen.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

I have had crap like this happen to me as will.
I have found that 2 things need to be done.
Plan A
Force stop the app.
If that doesn't work
Plan B
Restart the phone.

The above courses of action assume that the app is not glitching out server side at the time.


----------



## Sam D (May 15, 2017)

reg barclay said:


> Anyone know how to get out of this?
> 
> It seems to happen when I let a ping time out with the app in the background.
> 
> ...


wow - yeah i dont have a way to undo that but can we get a hold of dd by phone ? You might have to borrow a phone if your cell is lockeed up ? WOW we are getting screwed in the gig ecomomy every which way


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

By any chance are you using Apple car play or it’s android equivalent when this happens…?

Make sure your charging cord is in top notch condition if you are using these services or it can cause all kinds of app issues, including slowing your phone down or locking up apps…


----------



## Highlander712 (Jul 24, 2021)

I was experiencing a lot of weird stuff all week. But, when I went out to drive yesterday, the entire interface has changed a little bit. So far (fingers crossed) I have had no more issues. I know it seems like every time I update the app in the play store, it fixes some of these bizarre glitches. When it gets to happening to me too much, I uninstall the app, and install it again.

There have been times, the app really makes me swear and curse out there. But, since the newer interface, it has been glitch free.

The only major downside, is when I accept an order, it makes me have to hit Directions. Used to be, when I accepted, it would go straight to maps. 

Just like I hate having to hit two buttons to decline an order. I wonder how many wrecks that has caused ? If I am in traffic, I just let it time out. 

One thing for certain, I have to turn the WiFi off before I drive. Any time I have left the WiFi on by mistake, it makes dashing an absolute nightmare.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

force stop fixes that for me....it happens daily


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Highlander712 said:


> Just like I hate having to hit two buttons to decline an order


You're lucky it's only 2. In my market we still have to:

Decline
Decline again
select a reason
submit
4 steps are a real safety hazard!!!


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

reg barclay said:


> Anyone know how to get out of this?
> 
> It seems to happen when I let a ping time out with the app in the background.
> 
> ...


That's the infamous Doordash Retaliation Worm that's done to drivers who let "too many" pings time out.

It's not a glitch, it's malware. It's some kind of worm script.

Usually it lasts 30 seconds before shutting off but I've had at least a few that ran for 5 minutes or more before I had a chance to disable them.

Even without the endless loop I can't stand that pointless message.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> force stop fixes that for me....it happens daily


I've had a few of those that kept running even after I did two or three force stops. I had to reboot the phone to get rid of it.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

The worst thing about that worm is that it blocks a part of the screen bottom, making Uber pings difficult to read.

It's one of the reasons I installed the DD app on its own phone, so it can't interfere with the operation of my Eats app.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

A force stop is not when you just swipe the app off the screen. That just puts the app in background. 
You also have to swipe up from the bottom to show all running apps the slide the app from that list off the top.
Sorry if that is what you were already doing.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

I did a full force app stop and didn't help.

I did it again and waited a few minutes. Restarted the app and it disappeared. In the past it stopped by itself at some point, so not sure whether what I did helped or not.

As @Nats121 pointed out above. One of the most annoying parts is that the message keeps showing even with the app in the background.


----------



## Highlander712 (Jul 24, 2021)

Seamus said:


> You're lucky it's only 2. In my market we still have to:
> 
> Decline
> Decline again
> ...


Damned. There was a time, that I actually would just let the thing time out . 

The reason I got tired of that, was because every time it did, they would just send it right back to me. Sometimes, they raise from say. 3.25 to 3.50. 

I did hear someone say, (no idea how true it is) that if you let them time out and come back with a higher price and accept on a regular basis, that you can be deactivated for fraud. But who knows? I have never been inspired to take a 2.50 order that becomes 2.75. 

I have had them try to double stack two bad orders on me before. I got an order for 5.75 with the same two restaurants I just declined. I literally laughed and said, "You have GOT to be kidding me" and declined.


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

Highlander712 said:


> I did hear someone say, (no idea how true it is) that if you let them time out and come back with a higher price and accept on a regular basis, that you can be deactivated for fraud. But who knows?


These app companies have the loosest definition of fraud ever. In their eyes, anything that you are doing that they don't like is considered "fraud." There used to be a trick that you could use on GrubHub if you got stuck waiting at a restaurant for a long time. You would wait until the order was ready and then have yourself unassigned from the order for excessive wait time (which was true, it was excessive wait time). Then GrubHub would increase the delivery pay for the order because it was late and they really needed a driver now and then ping the closest available driver. Well, the closest driver would be you because you are standing in the restaurant and GrubHub didn't build it into their selection algorithm to not ping the driver that just unassigned. So then you accept the ping and go deliver it and get paid the higher pay. You could use this trick to effectively get paid for wait time at the restaurant. I did this very sparingly, maybe 3 or 4 times at the most, and I only did it when there was a legitimate long wait. I didn't sit around at the restaurant and delay orders for no reason. I ultimately got deactivated for "suspected fraud." I don't know if there was any connection, but it had been well over a year since I used this trick when I got deactivated.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Oh don't worry. Gh doesn't have any orders left to accuse you of fraud with.


----------



## Highlander712 (Jul 24, 2021)

Launchpad McQuack said:


> These app companies have the loosest definition of fraud ever. In their eyes, anything that you are doing that they don't like is considered "fraud." There used to be a trick that you could use on GrubHub if you got stuck waiting at a restaurant for a long time. You would wait until the order was ready and then have yourself unassigned from the order for excessive wait time (which was true, it was excessive wait time). Then GrubHub would increase the delivery pay for the order because it was late and they really needed a driver now and then ping the closest available driver. Well, the closest driver would be you because you are standing in the restaurant and GrubHub didn't build it into their selection algorithm to not ping the driver that just unassigned. So then you accept the ping and go deliver it and get paid the higher pay. You could use this trick to effectively get paid for wait time at the restaurant. I did this very sparingly, maybe 3 or 4 times at the most, and I only did it when there was a legitimate long wait. I didn't sit around at the restaurant and delay orders for no reason. I ultimately got deactivated for "suspected fraud." I don't know if there was any connection, but it had been well over a year since I used this trick when I got deactivated.



That is one thing I have grown to really HATE about all this. You can just get deactivated with no recourse.

Just like a week ago, I handed an order to a customer, got a contract violation because they claimed the food did not arrive. I appealed the thing, and they let the contract violation stand.


----------



## Highlander712 (Jul 24, 2021)

jaxbeachrides said:


> Oh don't worry. Gh doesn't have any orders left to accuse you of fraud with.


I had someone the other day, when I was standing around waiting, that was driving for GH. I made small talk. They said, "Back in the day, you could make bank with GH. Now ? It is just like all the others."


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Highlander712 said:


> That is one thing I have grown to really HATE about all this. You can just get deactivated with no recourse.
> 
> Just like a week ago, I handed an order to a customer, got a contract violation because they claimed the food did not arrive. I appealed the thing, and they let the contract violation stand.


Nothing a few eggs and toilet paper cannot fix on Halloween…


----------



## ANThonyBoreDaneCook (Oct 7, 2019)

Since the DD update, if I'm on a different app and I get an offer and I decline it, my phone will continue to vibrate until I swipe the offer 
out of my notifications.
****ing joke...

Anyone else?

*Latest version of Android.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

ANThonyBoreDaneCook said:


> Since the DD update, if I'm on a different app and I get an offer and I decline it, my phone will continue to vibrate until I swipe the offer
> out of my notifications.
> ****ing joke...
> 
> ...


Prolonged vibration has been a issue with the DD app for a long time. I've seen complaints about it on Reddit going back years.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

reg barclay said:


> I did a full force app stop and didn't help.
> 
> I did it again and waited a few minutes. Restarted the app and it disappeared. In the past it stopped by itself at some point, so not sure whether what I did helped or not.
> 
> As @Nats121 pointed out above. One of the most annoying parts is that the message keeps showing even with the app in the background.


If it's a worm script it can run independently of the app.


----------



## ANThonyBoreDaneCook (Oct 7, 2019)

Nats121 said:


> Prolonged vibration has been a issue with the DD app for a long time. I've seen complaints about it on Reddit going back years.


I was good until the last update. I'm going to uninstall and report back.

Like we need even more additional steps to decline a $4.50 12 mile offer haha.


----------



## ANThonyBoreDaneCook (Oct 7, 2019)

BTW our favorite boy will be featured on Shark Tank 

Further evidence that network television wants to improve the lives of the rabble.



https://indiasharktank.com/tony-xu-guest-shark/


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

ANThonyBoreDaneCook said:


> BTW our favorite boy will be featured on Shark Tank
> 
> Further evidence that network television wants to improve the lives of the rabble.
> 
> ...


There's at least a few "satisfied" Doordash drivers who'd like to see that evil scumbag fed to real sharks.


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

ANThonyBoreDaneCook said:


> Since the DD update, if I'm on a different app and I get an offer and I decline it, my phone will continue to vibrate until I swipe the offer
> out of my notifications.


Just since the last update? My phone vibrates for hours after I get a DoorDash ping........ever since I installed the app in March of last year. I just assumed everybody's phone did that.



SinTaxERROR said:


> By any chance are you using Apple car play or it’s android equivalent when this happens…?


What he describes has always happened for me any time I let a ping time out ever since I initially installed the app in March of last year. I have always just considered it to be a feature of the DoorDash app. The only time I ever let a ping time out is when the DoorDash app goes into hyper-notification mode and sends an unending stream of notifications for a ping that bogs my phone down to the point that it won't display the ping on the screen to let me accept or reject it. When it goes into this mode, the notifications don't stop until the ping times out. Once it times out and the notifications stop, then I get the unexpected error infinite loop. That is when I know that I am done with DoorDash for the night.


----------

